# Oscilador cristal/bobina



## RaulN (Ene 24, 2010)

Buenas,

En estos momentos necesito un oscilador que utilize (estrictamente) en su circuito tanque una bobina con un capacitor y que a su vez utilize un cristal de quartz. Todo esto es para fines academicos

Tambien quisiera que me explicaran mas o menos cual es la funcion del cristal si ya se tiene un circuito tanque LC, o cual es la funcion del circuito tanque si ya se tiene un cristal que deberia oscilar a una frecuencia de fabrica.







Como podemos observar en el esquema de la derecha hay un circuito tanque LC y a la vez hay un cristal. ESTO ES LO QUE NECESITO! Pero al hacer una simulacion en multisim, no obtuve nada bueno, ademas de que no se como calcular los valores de RG, RS y CS (Tampoco se para que sirve la bobina que llaman RFC)

Ya hice mis cálculos para el circuito tanque el cual me dio una inductancia de 0.0253uH lo que equivale a una bobina de 2 espiras con un radio de 0,5cm y una longitud de 1,55cm. Todo eso junto a un capacitor de 100pF.

Utilize la formula de L=(1/(2pi*F))al cuadrado/C      disculpen la manera de escribirla
Para la bobina n=((L*l(ele minuscula)*10 elevado a la 8)/(1,257*S)) raiz cuadrada
n=numero de espiras
L=inductancia en H (0.0253uH)
l=longitud en cm (1,55)
S=superficie cm2 (0,785)
S=pi*radio al cuadrado
Necesito una oscilacion de 100MHz


----------



## anthony123 (Ene 24, 2010)

Pana para la frecuencia que especificas, se es necesario de un cristal overtone de 100 Mhz (5to armonico) y un NPN de alta FT como el 2N5179

Observa los adjuntos.

Saludos




Spectrum analisys @ 0,5MHz/div 12KHz -3dB BW


----------



## RaulN (Ene 24, 2010)

Gracias por los adjuntos.

porque tendria que trabajar con una armonica? eso no se hace cuando no se tiene el cristal adecuado? me explico: si tengo un cristal de 50Mhz puedo trabajar con la armonica de 100Mhz pero y si ya tengo un cristal de 100Mhz?

unas dudas sobre el circuito que adjuntaste:
- Para que es la bobina de 40nH?
- dice que a 5pF con 110MHz son 420nH pero donde estan los 5pF?


----------



## anthony123 (Ene 24, 2010)

Eso sucede porque los cristales de cuarzo trabajan en modo fundamental hasta 15~20Mhz, despues de ahi, el ancho del resonador seria demasiado pequeño.

Siempre se trabajan con los harmonicos impares (3,5,7,9,etc) dado a que tienen mayor nivel que los pares. 

La bobina de 420nH es para contrarestar los 5~10pF de capacitancia interna que tiene el cristal:

Saludos


----------



## RaulN (Ene 24, 2010)

Gracias por todo y la rapidez.

Si a de 420nH es para eso entonces que calculos se pueden hacer para saber que dicho circuito oscilara a 100Mhz me explico:



> Utilize la formula de L=(1/(2pi*F))al cuadrado/C disculpen la manera de escribirla
> Para la bobina n=((L*l(ele minuscula)*10 elevado a la 8)/(1,257*S)) raiz cuadrada
> n=numero de espiras
> L=inductancia en H (0.0253uH)
> ...



Esos calculos fueron los que utilize para poder determinar la bobina a partir de un condensador... etc.

En el esquema que tu me aportastes ya esta todo calculado. La pregunta es: Que se utilizo para determinar esos valores? para que es la bobina de 40nH si la de 420nH es para contrarestar la capacitancia interna del cristal? (yo pensaba que esa bobina era parte del circuito tanque)


----------



## anthony123 (Ene 24, 2010)

El circuito no es de mi autoria. Puedes hablarte con W7ZOI y creo que no pondra reparo en responderte si formulas bien tus preguntas.

Saludos


----------



## RaulN (Ene 25, 2010)

Gracias por todo anthony.

Por lo que veo no entendiste mis preguntas, en realidad todo se concentra en: Cual formula se utiliza para trabajar con armonicas? y como se calculan los valores que estan en dicho circuito?

Gracias.


----------



## anthony123 (Ene 25, 2010)

Precisamente, estas pidiendome datos tecnicos del circuito que yo no poseo. Fue diseñado por el conocido autor de RF Wes W7ZOI.


----------

